# Adding sound to DC loco's



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

We are still DC here but have been considering some sound for our DC stock. My question is it possible?
I know some locos have no room under the shell like my older Atlas/Kato RS1's etc. Others like Athearn GP's +SD's there's plenty. 
Maybe a suggestion on one to start with, brand and what you did to make em fit.
Much appreciated.

PS will a new DCC equipped loco/w sound run on our old DC layout?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I won't argue with you about a loco being "too small", but you should know that I've had ESU LokSound installed in a Bachman GE 44 tonner, plus a StayAlive circuit!

What you think is too small, might just be easier than you think.

If you don't have the resources, you can have it done (for about $200) at TrainTek... ask for Gary.
1-888-339-8724.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That might be hard. I believe that MRC has some kind of controller for controlling sound in DC locomotives. Years ago I used to have a PFM sound system which I really liked, but the availability of their PC boards. I ended up having to build my own. For steam locomotives I think the sound was much better than in todays DCC locomotives. 

The majority of my locomotive fleet is also the Atlas Alcos with the Kato drive. Years agi I had toyed with the idea of possibly converting to DCC bit there would have to be a lot of carving on the weight inside these locomotives to make room for a decoder and speaker. 

In my signature below, click on "Switching in Churchill". The locomotive is a Bachmann Alco S-2 DCC equipped with sound. I have no control of the sound. The sound apparently has been pre programmed. It gives the proper horn signals for starting in forward and reverse and for stopping. The bell will come on at low speeds and stop as the speed increases. I really didn't want a DCC equipped locomotive, but I am a sucker for anything painted for the Milwaukee Road that is well detailed.

O also have a couple pf steam locomotives that are DCC with sound. Not my first choice, but that was the only way that they were available, with DCC and sound.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

A general rule for HO engines over the last 20 years is to pack the shell with as much weight as possible. This allows the engine to pull the most train. When the concept of DCC ready originated, room was allowed for a decoder. With sound, adding speakers is a challenge. Usually requires some milling of the weight. Recently people have been using iPhone speakers with amazing results. These are very thin, so the amount of milling is reduced. 

I mention these, because in general sound is connected to a decoder module. All engines with decoders will run on DC powered track. You can not have any pulse wave from the supply. That confuses the electronics. The decoder will play a predetermined sound program based on power setting. The control of the sound is less than you get with DCC, but you have sound. The other advantage is when you go to DCC, if you ever do, you have a DCC compatibility on those sound engines.

If you do not see yourself going to DCC, then the are a few other options. Rail Pro is one. Bachmann is another. There is a third that I can not remember the name right now. These all require a module in the engine, similar to the decoder. They also require a speaker system as well. The difference is the DC power supply is always on max. The module electronics controls the engine in a manner similar to DCC. The space issues are the same as with the DCC system.

A third option is the under layout systems, like rolling thunder and I believe Kato has one. The latter is more focused on N scale today and the space issues are really critical there. These have the advantage of being separate systems, so the engines are not impacted. Obviously the disadvantage is the sound does not go with each engine. 

There are lots to consider, not the least of which is it sound or just noise. Not an easy choice.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

ggnlars said:


> There are lots to consider, not the least of which is it sound or just noise. Not an easy choice.
> Larry
> www.llxlocomotives.com


To me that says it all. I've always ran DC with of course no sound (although some of the older locos do sort of mimic a diesel engine 'sound' at times  ). When attending train shows with DCC sound-equipped locos running on display layouts, it's always mesmerizing at first to listen to actual realistic sound coming from them. 
But two questions always pop up in my head:
1. Will that sound eventually become noise to me?
2. Will every other loco I have with no sound immediately become obsolete without sound added to it? 
Probably both are moot questions since I'm happy with all sounds being currently supplied in my head with imagination, but I've always wondered about those points. I've toyed with the idea of having some sort of background sound at times, but I'm pretty sure that would quickly become noise.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

For me after a while it does become noise. I normally run my nice quiet DC locomotives, but while working on my layout, I will usually keep a train running, choosing locomotives that may not have been run for a while, which include the few DCC equipped locomotives that I have. It doesn't take very long for me to decide that the sound locomotives become a bit annoying. 

I have a very good out of state model railroad friend who we visit a few times a year. He has a huge HO layout that takes up his entire 3,000 square foot basement. I think the layout has about 7 scale miles of track. I have attended operating sessions there that have had over 20 operators working at one time with two dispatchers trying to make everything run smoothly. 

The layout is of course a DCC layout and with so many trains running at one, some of them with the sound jacked up higher than it should be, it does get quite annoying. 

I find that I usually only put my sound locomotives into action when visitors may ask to see the trains run. 

For me they are more of a novelty.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the info,much appreciated. Got a bit to figure out where I'm headed for sound. 
I was using an old cassette deck with a RR tape. Real 70's stuff:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Get a 16 bit soundbug from digitrax.

U can load sound files and its not world class, but certainly under rated by most with a speaker change.

Gets you in the door cheap and you can screw around and experiment on your first install without spending 100$ + for a sound decoder out the gate.

Iphone 4s speakers work nice, I am currently investigating the Iphone 5 style speakers/sugar cube route. I do think if you have the spacem like in E-units, Erie Builts, etc larger speakers are better.

Lots of things you can do if you can do the basic Athearn tune up on an engine, adding sound is about 4 more wires.

I also recommend ebay LEDs at the same time if not already equipped.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

3.8 Thanks - that's what I think I'll do. Start with that in a Athearn SD [lots of room] and tutor myself from there. Maybe a motorless engine or a boxcar behind the engine can hold a bigger speaker. 
BIG agree on the LED's at the same time.
Again thanks for the info guys!!!
A few more projects that might make the Christmas trainathon.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

At every demo I've ever attended, the sound volume was always cranked up to ridiculous levels, to the point of being annoying.
Prime mover 'sound' can be made to seem like a bag of ball bearings rolling down a ramp, instead of what a diesel sounds like.
Plus, I've heard diesel 'sound' that was not really diesel -- at any volume.
It might be a function of poor (or under-amplified) speakers though.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chet said:


> I believe that MRC has some kind of controller for controlling sound in DC locomotives.


They do. It's called the Tech 6. Better than the "automatic" response to throttle inputs, but not as good as true DCC.


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

I've been searching for an MRC Sound & Power 7000 for some time to provide sound for my DC locomotives. The last one I found went for $90 on eBay which was a little higher than I wanted to go for an unknown. Turns out MRC has another unit called the MRC Tech II Sound Generator 8000 which is just the sound half of the 7000. I picked one up for $29. It works in conjunction with your power pack. The chug-chug sound for a diesel is a little funky but that's ok. It allows you to sync the chug rate with the speed of the train so that changing train speed varies the chug rate. It's not perfect but it's a good start. Here's a short video.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Its true, as others have said sound can become a little annoying after a while so I sometimes switch it off. I always have to reduce the default volume. I don't believe changing to DCC for sound alone is worthwhile but rather for the other benefits it bestows.


----------

